# Olympus uTough underwater camera..field test



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Around Xmas i had bought myself a chrissy present an Olympus 'Tough" waterproof(33ft) and shockproof camera(2m) for just under $500. I'd taken it to the 5 day prom trip and after 10 minutes into the trip it was completely stuffed. I placed it around 50cm underwater as the yak was moving around 4 km/hr for 20 seconds.
Well i got it back 2 days ago from Olympus, and they had completely refitted all of the internals and externals except for one backplate.
Yesterday, Id taken it down to Pt Leo and mounted it on the back of my wavesailer. The wave board remained bottom side down the whole time and the amount of immersion you see on the youtube is all that the camera got. The camera was not placed under the water. The board was never flipped over, or did a jump. Yes the camera was handed back again today. Salt water seems to have worked its way behind the LCD screen. The camera was completely dead after nursing it to avoid immersion to any depth. So much for 'Tough'.

In the vision the camera was stuffed after the Adventure Island Immersion and stuffed again after these 2 waves. check it out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

The depth rating of the camera is based on the pressure that the camera's seals can bear (probably when stationary), and it might be assumed that the camera isnt being exposed to any additiona pressure, such as being moved at a reasonable pace through the water.

I do wonder if even at 4km/hour, with the camera fully exposed to the water and moving constantly through it, water pressure might be increased enough to force water through the seals and into the camera housing.

Seeing the video, I kinda wonder if this camera was designed for that kind of use (ie: a combination of forces, shock, submersion, and the additional pressure being moved through the water while submerged creates).

Might be worth investing in the PT-045 Underwater Housing that they list as an accessory for this camera, it might give you the additional protection you need for that kind of use 8)


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

hmmm i was looking at getting this exact camera today. maybe i should look into the other options more. the fact that this camera can go to 10 meters means (supposedly) means i can take it surfing and take it most times i go spearing. 
sorry for the hijack but can anyone recomend any other options?
sorry to hear about your camera man


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

thanx Dallas, a housing is the only option. But i think Ive done my dough on the uTough 8000. When they return it again, there is no way im going to put it near water. So, its as good as $150 camera rather than a $450. The boys at the store confessed to me that alot of people are bringing this one back. I think the cheaper versions around 200 dollars, and waterproof to 10ft are actually better. The sales staff also said that they dont pressure test the individual cameras after the manufacturing process before point of sale. This is like not turning on a T.V to see that it can perform all of its functions. I read this report by Paul Seville who had 2 camera floods in very shallow water. 
http://www.photo-forums.com/[email protected]@.eead283/0


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Interesting - I've had the earlier (cheaper?) model for a couple of years now (waterproof to 2 meters). Fished with it, snorkeled with it, taken photo's underwater from the yak, chucked it in buckets of water. No problems at all. Would have thought the newer 'tougher' one would be better - but by the sounds of it not.....


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I have this model camera and have never had a problem with it at all. I have tested its shock resistance by dropping it from head high, I have used it under water (in salt water only, never tested in fresh), have used it in the snow in freezing conditions and have kept it in the hot car most of the time when not using it. It has never given me any problems at all.

Maybe you are just unlucky or maybe it doesnt like to work while water is being forced at it (as someone mentioned above that might create additional pressures).


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi all I had a Olympus SW790 (2007) which flooded once in 3m of water and again while it was in dampness of the Hobie hatch. Olympus did repair it under warranty but now its well out of warranty and completely stuffed .

I think what we need is a waterproof Camera.

cheers

Mal


----------



## yutryn (Sep 6, 2008)

as for other recomendations 
have a look at the traveller from aldi 
its 10m waterproof and 10mp.
i have given mine heaps as it is a cheap camera and thats what i bought it for and it hasnt let me down at all in over a year
i have had it under water pedalling flat out in the outback so i could get footage of the fins in action
ive also used it diving down to 8m and it takes great underwater shots

at $135 i dont care if i have to throw it away after 2 years but so far so good

cheers
dan


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

ok dan
i will check it out. Ive on my forth Olympus 8000 and 8010 which have all blown up in under 1m of water. I asked them 4 my money back but they just keep sending me shit 600 dollar cameras. Ive got a 350 dollar lumix that is much better. Ive also go a 350 dollar Go Pro in a housing which has been good so far
Mat


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

paulb said:


> Interesting - I've had the earlier (cheaper?) model for a couple of years now (waterproof to 2 meters). Fished with it, snorkeled with it, taken photo's underwater from the yak, chucked it in buckets of water. No problems at all. Would have thought the newer 'tougher' one would be better - but by the sounds of it not.....


Yep Ive had the older model Olympus for 2 years without a problem. I had my Sanyo Xacti replaced after four months due to water in the lens. The replacement came with a warning to have the seals replaced every year. 
Just bought a Panasonic Lumix FT1 and its great but I know of 3 people that have had issues with theirs in under 12 months.
My little standard def GoPro has been down to 18m diving wothout a hitch. Unfortunately its bug-eyed view of the world and 5mp stills dont make it a great choice for an all round camera. 
I just dont think wp cameras are there yet. Guess we will have to wait for the technology to come along and keep claiming under warranty till it does.


----------



## bimbo (Sep 15, 2009)

Interesting to hear you are having trouble with yours. I have the same camera and have found it great. Mine has been in both salt and freshwater and down to about 7m while snorkeling and I havn't had a problem with it. My BIL also has the model before mine with the same experience - pretty much why I got mine.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome suggestions Red.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I have seen (imo the best housing on the market) an Amphibico housing that goes to depths of 40 mtrs repeatedly with no issues leak when submersed at "speed" in 10 mtrs (on a submersible scooter).

The forces from motion is what seems to bring them all undone at some stage, some sooner than others.

I have often wondered if the act of motion creates a greater amount of pressure on one side rather than an equal amount of pressure around the whole thing which deforms the housing/seal and allows it to leak. Another idea is, if the increased pressure from motion, forces gas/air out, it creates an internal vacuum and as the external pressure is released when bringing the housing to the surface, that vacuum then sucks water in. In either case it does not explain why it has happened when the camera was not even submerged.

The one thing I think anyone planing to submerge their camera's (even so called "waterproof" camera's), they should be placed inside a specially made housing. If they are a waterproof camera then you have two levels of protection as far as water is concerned and your camera is completely protected against knocks and dings. For the amount that gets spent on replacement camera's, in a lot of cases a housing would have been purchased and the original camera would be still working.


----------

